# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  فائدة النوم بالظلام ... سبحان الله ...

## احساس المطر

مساااااااااااااااااااء الخير والانواررر عفواًًً بدون اضواء او انارة 



اكد باحثون من جامعة اريزونا الامريكيه في بحث علمي ان النوم في الظلام مفيد للصحة ويحسن نشاط جهاز المناعه بصورة كبيرة وذكر الباحثون ان الجسم يفرز في الظلام هرمون الميلاتونين الذي يؤدي دورا وقائيأ في مهاجمة الامراض الخبيثة كسرطان الثدي والبروستات.

وتشير الدراسات الى ان انتاج هرمون الميلاتونين ـ الذي يعيق نمو الخلايا السرطانية ـ قد يتعطل مع وجود الضوء في غرفة النوم .

ويرى الباحثون ان هذة العملية الطبيعية التي اوجدها الله تعالى تساعد في الاستفادة من الليل المظلم للوقاية من انواع معينة من السرطان .
وكما ينشط الليل المظلم افراز هرمونات معينة في الجسم , فإن ضوء النهار ينشط هرمونات اخرى تقوي جهاز المناعة , وتقي الجسم من عدد من الامراض.

الم يقل الله تعالى (( الله الذي جعل لكم الليل لتسكنوا فيه والنهار مبصرا ))
وقال الله تعالى (( وجعلنا الليل لباساً وجعلنا النهار معاشا ))

----------


## العالي عالي

كلام صحيح 100% 

بقول المثل اسأل مجرب ولا تسأل خبير 


وانا بحكم شغلي بتأخر بالليل يعني معظم وقتي بنام بالنهار وقد ما الانسان ينام بالنهار ما بشبع حتى الواحد بس يصحي من النوم بكو ن جسمو مكسر 

مشكور على الموضوع المهم

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكورة يا حلا لنشر المعلومة ... :Smile: 

ولكن يا حبذا لو لم نقحم القرآن الكريم بكل شيء / الموضوع يتحدث عن إكتشاف علمي / وهو أثر النوم في العتمه على الهرمون المذكور / والمعنى المقصود في الآيات القرآنية بعيد كل البعد عن جوهر الموضوع / والنعم بالله ...

شكرا ً مرة ً أخرى ... :Smile:

----------


## Shift

> مشكورة يا حلا لنشر المعلومة ...
> 
> ولكن يا حبذا لو لم نقحم القرآن الكريم بكل شيء / الموضوع يتحدث عن إكتشاف علمي / وهو أثر النوم في العتمه على الهرمون المذكور / والمعنى المقصود في الآيات القرآنية بعيد كل البعد عن جوهر الموضوع / والنعم بالله ...
> 
> شكرا ً مرة ً أخرى ...


ولما لا نقحم القرآن .. 
الم يجعل الله القرآن يحوي آيات بينات الي يوم الدين .. 
فيها ما اكتشفنا وما لم نكتشف .. 
وكل يوم يظهر العلم عظمه كتاب الله .. القرآن الكريم .. 
ويؤكد للمشككين صدقه وصدق آياته وانه منزل من الله رب العالمين .. 
كما أكد اكتشاف لوكاله الفضاء الأمريكيه ناسا ، بوجود شق في القمر حدث منذ حوالي 1400 عاما .. 
مما ادي الي دهشه العلماء الامريكان 
ألم يقل الله تعالي { اقتربت الساعه وانشق  القمر وإن يروا آيه يعرضوا ويقولوا سحر مستمر وكذبوا ما اتبعوا اهواءهم وكل أمر مستقر } القمر الآيه ( 1 - 3 ) 
وغيرها من آيات الله الوارده في القرآن الكريم .. ما اكتشفها العلم الحديث .. 
فسبحان الله العظيم 

تقبل فائق احترامي ، 

مشكوره حلا علي الموضوع .. وشاكرين ع المعلومه القيمه

----------


## N_tarawneh

والنعم بالله يا شيفت ... :Smile: 

أخي العزيز شيفت ارجو أن لا تأخذ على ردي التشكيك او التلميح بشيء مغاير لا سمح الله / فأنا مسلم وموحد والحمد لله ... :Smile: 

ولكنْ يا صديقي يتبادر في ذهني الكثير من الاسئلة والتي تقارب المنطق ولا تخالفه وهي لماذا دائما ً  لا نكون نحن السباقون في هذه الإكتشافات بما أننا أهل القرآن ...!!!؟؟؟
 ولكن أصبحت مهنتنا هي التكييّف والقياس / عندما يعلن عن إكتشاف في أوروبا او أمريكا نبدأ مباشرة بقياس وتكييّف هذا الإكتشاف جاعلينه متطابقا ً مع القرآن والسنة متجاوزين مأهية هذا الإكتشاف وكيف تم وما هي الظروف المحيطه بإكتشافه وما هي الوسائل والطرق التي تم التوصل من خلالها لهذا الإكتشاف .

أخي  شيفت أنا مسلم والحمد لله وأفخر وأعتز بإسلامي وأحترم وأقدر كتابي القرآن الكريم وأعلم تمام العلم بأن الإسلام دين منطق وليس دين روحانيات وطلاسم قائمة على الوهم والخيال / دعنا نرتقي بإسلامنا يا صديقي ولندع كُل هذه الهرطقات جانبا ً فالله سبحانه وتعالي عندما قال في كتابة العزيز { اقتربت الساعه وانشق القمر وإن يروا آيه يعرضوا ويقولوا سحر مستمر وكذبوا ما اتبعوا اهواءهم وكل أمر مستقر } القمر الآيه ( 1 - 3 ) صدق الله العظيم / الآية واضحة لا لبس فيها وفسرت في كثير من المواضع على إعتبار ما سيكونْ وليس ما كان َ .

أما بالنسبة لهذه الشقوق والتي اكتشفها الأمريكان وليس العرب ولا المسلمين فهي مفسره علميا ً ومثبتّه بالمنطق والنظريات العلمية الحديثة وبإمكانك بواسطة محرك البحث جوجل البحث عن حقيقتها ، علما ً بأنها منشورة على موقع ناسا الفضائي معللة ً ومفسّره بشكل علمي واضح وصريح .

شكرا ً أخي شيفت راجيا ً منك التمتع بسعة الصدر وطول البال ... :Smile:

----------


## Shift

تكييف !! .. 
ما قصدك بهذه الكلمه .. 
اتعني عندما يقول الله تعالي وجعلنا النوم سباتا .. وجعلنا النهار معاشا 
والاكتشاف العلمي الذي يصح النوم ليلا لان فيه راحه للجسم وفيه فائده عظيمه 
هذا لا يخالف هذا ... لكننا نقول هذه السنن علمنا إياها الله تعالي في كتابه .. 
وهذا الاكتشاف الجديد يُعد دليل علي كلام القرآن الحق .. 
ما قصدك بتكييف .. 
اتعني اننا نقوم بتحريف المعني او تغييره الي ان يصبح مؤائما للاكتشاف الجديد !!! 
اتعني انه عندما يقول الله تعالي اقتربت الساعه وانشق القمر .. الي آخر الآيات .. 
واكتشاف شق حدث منذ 1400 عام .. في القمر غير معلوم مصدره (( تستطيع الحصول علي السبب وابدائه ان وجدته اصلا )) 

عندما قال الله تعالي { غُلبت الروم في اقصي الارض في بضع سنين } .. 
وحدثت حرب بعد تسع سنوات وغلبت الروم وانتهي عهدهم .. 
اهذا تكييف ايضا !!!! 

ألم تسمع يوما عن { الاعجاز العلمي في القرآن الكريم } ؟؟؟ 
ابحث عن الجمله عن النت .. بدلا ان تبحث عن اسباب حدوث الشق في القمر .. 
ولن تجدهاا .. 
لان الله جعل هذه المعجزه لنبي الحق محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم .. 
ولم يعلم احد كيف حدث ذلك  
تقبل تحياتي ..

----------


## N_tarawneh

> تكييف !! .. 
> ما قصدك بهذه الكلمه .. 
> اتعني عندما يقول الله تعالي وجعلنا النوم سباتا .. وجعلنا النهار معاشا 
> والاكتشاف العلمي الذي يصح النوم ليلا لان فيه راحه للجسم وفيه فائده عظيمه 
> هذا لا يخالف هذا ... لكننا نقول هذه السنن علمنا إياها الله تعالي في كتابه .. 
> وهذا الاكتشاف الجديد يُعد دليل علي كلام القرآن الحق ..




 لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم / يعني إنت تركت كل الموضوع وركزت على هذه الكلمة فقط ...!!!؟؟؟

أخي العزيز  موضوع الليل والنهار  واضح لا لبس فيه  ومن أيام الإنسان الحجري إلى عصرنا هذا معروف وواضح بأن الليل للنوم والراحة والنهار للعمل وجاء القرآن الكريم للتأكيد على ذلك ، نحن لا ننكر هذا والنعم بالله ولا أنكر بأن الإكتشاف جاء متوافقا ً مع كلام الله عز وجل ومع فكرة أن الليل للنوم وفيه فوائد كثيرة لس هناك مشكلة يا صديقي ... 





> ما قصدك بتكييف ..


بالنسبة للتكيّف أنا لا أقصد التحريف يا صديقي أنا اريد إن أتوصل معك إلى فكرة بإننا كمسلمين أصبحنا متخاذلين وعندما يأتينا إكتشاف امريكي أو أروبي نتجاهل مأهية هذا الإكتشاف ونبدأ بالتحري  هل هناك أصل أو سند لهذا الإكتشاف في القرآن او السنة حتى إننا نذهب إلى كتب المفسرين والأحاديث لنثبت إن هذا الإكتشاف موجود لدينا وبمجرد أن نجد شيء متوافق مع هذا الإكتشاف ولو من بعيد يبدأ التطبيل والتزمير من بعض مشايخنا سامحهم الله والذي نتمنى أن يكونوا هم السباقون في مثل هذه الإكتشافات ...



> عندما قال الله تعالي { غُلبت الروم في اقصي الارض في بضع سنين } .. 
> وحدثت حرب بعد تسع سنوات وغلبت الروم وانتهي عهدهم .. 
> اهذا تكييف ايضا !!!!


أما بالنسبة للروم / فقد كان واضحا ً وجليا ً بأن الإمبراطورية الرومانية كانت تعاني في ذاك الوقت من إنحطاط عسكري وإنحسار لمستعمراتها ، حتى ان كتّاب التاريخ والمحللين في ذلك الوقت كانوا يتوقعون إنهيار وسقوط الإمبراطوية الرومانية فجاء كلام الله سبحانة وتعالي مطمئنا ً للمسلمين ومؤكدا ً لهذا السقوط / والنعم بالله ...

ملاحظة يا شيفت :- في هذه الأوقات يبث على قناة الجزيرة الوثائقية برنامج تاريخي عن صعود وسقوط الإمبراطورية الرومانية  / أنصحك بمتابعته فالبرنامج يستحق المشاهدة كونه يتحدث عن تاريخ موثق ودقيق لصعود وإنهيار الإمبراطورية الرومانية ...



> ألم تسمع يوما عن { الاعجاز العلمي في القرآن الكريم } ؟؟؟ 
> ابحث عن الجمله عن النت .. بدلا ان تبحث عن اسباب حدوث الشق في القمر .. 
> ولن تجدهاا .. 
> لان الله جعل هذه المعجزه لنبي الحق محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم .. 
> ولم يعلم احد كيف حدث ذلك 
> تقبل تحياتي ..



وفي النهاية يا صديقي / اريد أن أضعك بصورة شيء في غاية الأهمية والدقة / نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه ويسلم منحه الله سبحانه وتعالي معجزة واحدة وهي القرآن الكريم فقط لا غير  بحيث تميز عن كُل من سبقه من الأنبياء والذين منحوا كثيرا ً من المعجزات لتّأكيد على صدق نبوءتهم رغم ذلك أستمروا الناس في ذلك الوقت في العناد والرفض وقتل من الأنبياء من قتل وصلب من صلب ، وبنفس الوقت لا ننكر على نبينا الكريم بعضا ً من الكرامات والتي لا ترقى إلى مستوى الإعجاز ((فمعجزة نبينا الكريم القرآن فقط)) ...

----------


## العالي عالي

اسمح لي اخي نادر واخي شفت على هذه المداخلة البسيطة 

فالقرآن هو المعجزة الخالدة حتى يرث الله الأرض ومن عليها، ومن ثم فالنظريات العلمية الحديثة لا يُستدل بها على صدق القرآن بل يستدل بالقرآن على صدق هذه النظريات إذا أصبحت حقائق ثابتة تصل إلى درجة اليقين. 
قال الله تعالي : (مَا فَرَّطْنَا فِي الْكِتَابِ مِنْ شَيءٍ) (الأنعام: 38).
أي ليس في الحياة شيء إلا وهو موجود في القرآن. فَذُكِرَت فيه الميكروبات والكهرباء والذَّرة والصواريخ والطائرات وغيرها. 
والخطأ الذي يقع فيه كثير من الباحثين الآن ـ وكثير منهم غير أهل للتفسير ـ أساسه عدم مراعاة هذا المنهج فهم يَبْترون الآية بَترًا ويقطعونها عن سابقتها ولاحقتها ويفسرونها كما يريدون، وهم لا ينظرون إلى مثل هذه الآية في موضع آخر من القرآن حتى يستعينوا بها على تفسيرها، فلهذا يُخطئون كثيرًا فيما يزعمون.

روى البخاري ومسلم أنه لما نزل قول الله تعالى: (الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَلْبِسُوا إِيمَانَهُمْ بِظُلْمٍ أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ الأمْنُ وَهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ) (الأنعام : 82) قال بعض الصحابة: يا رسول الله وأيُّنا لم يُلبس إيمانه بظلم؟ فقال رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ "ليس بذلك، ألا تسمع إلى قول لقمان (إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ) . فالظلم الذي نزلت به هذه الآية عُرِف المُراد منه بما نزل في الآية الأخرى، وهو الشرك
 والله أعلم .

----------


## Memo

لا إله الا الله 

الله انا نسألك الراحه والطمأنينة والسكينة

----------


## spider05906

يا اخوان القران فيه شفاء للناس
وموجود فيه كل اشي بحتاجه البني ادم في حياته وحتى بعد مماته
ســـــــــبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــحــــ  ــــــــــان الله

----------

